# J6 ranch herd update!



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I have made some awesome purchases this year that I never got to post about!

First purchase of 2019 was Clara! I got her back in March from Revelation Ranch, and I am so excited about her! She is just the sweetest thing in the whole wide world! I couldn't be happier with her! She is 100% Nigerian dwarf!








https://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001999526

Second purchase of the 2019 year was actually 2 bucklings from our very own, @happybleats dairy goats! It was a long 6 hours there and back, but my boys, Archie and Harrison, were so worth it! I love both of my boys so, so much! I got them back in late September!








:up: Harrison is a good boy! He has already bred 2 does, and I am so excited for their babies!
https://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D002060230

Here is his brother, Archie! I love this little guy! He is so darn CUTE!!! He is a bit small, but I KNOW he will grow into a handsome little dude!








https://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D002058400

And my most recent 2019 purchase, saber, who I got last Friday from Revelation Ranch (where I got Clara!) I love her already! She is fat and sassy, and i love her beautiful colors!








https://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001887259


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Archie and Harrison = :hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
Some dang good looking bucks! 

Saber has some real nice colors!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! They're great additions to your herd! Congratulations


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful girls, love Sabers color! and Im so excited to se how the boys are maturing out!! Good job!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow congratulations on all the wonderful new additions!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

healthyishappy said:


> Archie and Harrison = :hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> Some dang good looking bucks!


Thank you! I am exited about the boys!



happybleats said:


> Beautiful girls, love Sabers color! and Im so excited to se how the boys are maturing out!! Good job!!


I truly am in love with the boys! They are so sweet! They have really good manners with me, and never blubber or run in front of me! Truly great boys!

Saber is really beautiful! she was bred to harrison, and I think they will have truly beautiful colored (and confirmed!) babies!

thank all of yall!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I truly am in love with the boys! They are so sweet! They have really good manners with me, and never blubber or run in front of me! Truly great boys!


 :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------

